

White iPhone 4 Theories - mjh8136
http://www.inc.com/tech-blog/white-iphone-4-sighting.html

======
mootothemax
I'm confused and obviously missing something here - Orange UK have White
iPhone 4s available for sale on their website:

<http://shop.orange.co.uk/iphone/choose-your-4g-plan>

Is there some other variant that I'm too uncool to know about? :)

~~~
smackfu
Once you select the white one and a plan, it says out-of-stock on the right
hand side. And it has never been in stock.

------
gaius
White is the new black:
[http://na.blackberry.com/eng/devices/blackberrybold/#!where-...](http://na.blackberry.com/eng/devices/blackberrybold/#!where-
to-buy)

------
storm
How is it even remotely of interest that Apple is capable of producing a phone
in a different color, and may in fact be doing so?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I think the interesting bit is that Apple apparently _isn't_ capable of
producing a white iPhone. They've missed their deadline by 4 months already
and they've just announced another 4-5 month delay.

~~~
YooLi
Technically no one knows exactly why the white iphone hasn't been released.
I've seen plenty of solid 'leaks' claiming button colors and camera problems,
but no one really knows the real reason. It could be strategic for all anyone
knows at this point.

